# Im proud of myself. (pictures included)



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

I went to see Iron Maiden July 9th. I was seriously hesitant about going because of my DP/DR. I was terrified that I would get a full blown panic attack right there in the middle of the crowd with no one to help me. But guess what? I went, and I felt FUCKING AMAZING! The show was awesome and it was pouring rain the whole time. Im so glad I decided to go because now I know Im fully capable of doing fun things I used to LOVE doing without having to worry about my DP. Sooooo proud of myself.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a blast! That is soo cool. I am also finding that being social, and going out and doing things even when I don't feel great helps my DP termendously. I remember the movie from last year: Yes Man. I try to say yes to as many opportunities that present themselves and just go for them. I am having fun, and it helps my DP.

DP always is the worst for me when I focus my mind on how bizarre it feels. Good for you! I am so happy for you! It is interesting because again, you can't see from your photos that you have DP.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

you should be proud! that sounds like heaps of fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Ameloulou said:


> I went to see Iron Maiden July 9th. I was seriously hesitant about going because of my DP/DR. I was terrified that I would get a full blown panic attack right there in the middle of the crowd with no one to help me. But guess what? I went, and I felt FUCKING AMAZING! The show was awesome and it was pouring rain the whole time. Im so glad I decided to go because now I know Im fully capable of doing fun things I used to LOVE doing without having to worry about my DP. Sooooo proud of myself.


That looks like it was hella fun! Congrats dude ( :


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanna go to another festival sooo bad. When your in an environment where everyones got something in common its usually not as anxiety producing. Awesome you had a good time and realized its possible! Youre super pretty too!


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I wanna go to another festival sooo bad. When your in an environment where everyones got something in common its usually not as anxiety producing. Awesome you had a good time and realized its possible! Youre super pretty too!


Thanks! youre a doll


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

FUCK YEAH CANADA!!!


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Inzom said:


> FUCK YEAH CANADA!!!


Damn straight!


----------

